# Haloween Plans?



## Carol (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you...or is your school doing anything different for Halloween?

Our school is planning a costume workout. Kids and adults alike are welcome to come in costume and work out. 

The school is in Salem, Massachusetts and from what I understand, Guros Mike and May have plans to offer some candy to any kids that may come by, then they have plans to take a walk through Salem.

Not sure if I am planning on going or not. The time at school sounds like a lot of fun...but Salem is going to be crazy with visitors. About 250,000 visitors descend upon the city (pop. 40,000) on Halloween...the crowds and traffic are going to be nuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I may be at school, or I may just hang out with friends and watch horror movies. 

How about you?



















Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Walking my children around the neighborhood.


----------



## exile (Oct 31, 2006)

My son has a costume party at his school---my wife made him, from scratch, a complete, gorgeous vampire outfit  (probably would even give Drac the willies! :wink1---the whole works, not sure what the white bit at the front is called, with the red neck decoration, but it's as authentic as she could make it---took a week to do---with a top hat and elegant walking stick, and we have some outstanding fangs for him---and then, later this evening, will be walking him around our neighborhood for the two hours trick-or-treating is on.


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Not sure if I am planning on going or not. The time at school sounds like a lot of fun...but Salem is going to be crazy with visitors. About 250,000 visitors descend upon the city (pop. 40,000) on Halloween...the crowds and traffic are going to be nuts.


 
Some year I have GOT to make it up there for Halloween..I always said Transylvania for Halloween, but the cost of the airfare is outrageous...Me I go on duty at 8PM...Happy Halloween All...


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 31, 2006)

It's just a standard Tuesday night for me, however I might have my *** kicked in true gory Halloween fashion tonight at the Dojo...


----------



## stickarts (Oct 31, 2006)

We decorate the school and have parties for the kids. Then the next class we start to crack the whip again!   Burn off the sugar!


----------



## exile (Oct 31, 2006)

Drac said:


> Happy Halloween All...



Happy H'een to you too, Drac!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Not sure if I am planning on going or not. The time at school sounds like a lot of fun...but Salem is going to be crazy with visitors. About 250,000 visitors descend upon the city (pop. 40,000) on Halloween...the crowds and traffic are going to be nuts.


 
*OUT!!!

IN SALEM!!!!

ON HALLOWEEN!!!!!!

MY GOD WOMAN WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!!!!!! *

The last time I was in Salem it was on Halloween, several years ago, and I knew better, but I was not thinking, nor driving so when I looked where we were it was to late we were in the middle of Halloween central..... I still get flashbacks....


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> *OUT!!!*
> 
> *IN SALEM!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Not one of my brighter moments I guess.  Fortunately my training partner is more intelligent that I am.   He came over for a visit with a stack of vampire movies.  It was a fun Halloween and a perfect way to wrap up a vacation.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2006)

I gave out candy; that was the extent of it.  Last night was the written theory test portion of pretesting, so that kind of precluded doing anything else.


----------

